# تحب تتعرف على شخصيتك ؟؟  من ...... ههههه



## asmicheal (13 يناير 2010)

الشخص الذي يُحيي ويسأل عن الصحة

الشخص الذي يُحيي ويسأل عن الصحة ، شخص متروًّ ويحب دراسة التفاصيل قبل إصدار أي قرار ، وإذا عمل

عملا أتقنه إلى أقصى حد ممكن ، دقيق في مواعيده وفيّ بعهوده ، وهو مهذب جدا ، شديد التدقيق.الطريقة التي 

يؤدي بها شخص التحية تكشف قدرًا كبيرًا من معالم شخصيّته ، وهي وسيلة ممتازة لتقييم الناس ومعرفة نوع وقدر 

علاقتهم بك ، وفي ما يلي نماذج لأساليب تحية مختلفة ، وما يقابلها من خصائص الشخصية:ا

لابتسامة الثابتة:

تدل على التوتر ، والتردد بالبوح عن مكنون نفسه أو نفسها بصراحة ، والخوف من الاقتراب من الطرف الآخر ، 

والخوف من التآلف وشرح عاطفته الجياشة.


تجنب النظر في العينين .


:الشخص الذي ينظر بعيدًا حينما يلقي عليك التحية ، ولا تتوقع منه علاقة دافئة حميمة ، إنه حذر جدا إلى درجة 

الشك .


.العناق:


إنسان دافئ الشعور ، منبسط ، ودود ، جدير بالثقة ، معتد بنفسه ، يصدقك ويثق بك ويشاركك 

همومك وأفراحك.


قبلة على الوجنة:

هذا النموذج من الناس اجتماعيا بطبعه ، يحب الاجتماعات والتجمعات والحفلات والنزهات الجماعية وتبادل 

الدعوات حول الحفلات والولائم ، ويميل إلى تبادل الأحاديث الودية والمناقشات النافعة ويهتم بالأصدقاء 

والمعارف في السراء والضراء.


قوة المصافحة:

دليل على أن الشخص ظريف ، خفيف الدم ، يحب المرح ومبدع وجريء ، لا يخشى التجارب الجديدة.


المصافحة الرخوة:


دليل على أن الشخص لا يعطي للمصافحة أي معنى ، ولا يعترف في قرارة نفسه بقيمة التحية ، ويخاف إلى 

حد ما من التلامس الجسماني ، يميل إلى السلبية ، خجول وانعزالي ، ولا يميل إلى التعبير عن نفسه.


المصافحة الثابتة:

المصافحة الثابتة بدون هز اليد ، دليل على قوة السيطرة على النفس ، وشدة الثقة في الذات ، واتزان 

العقل ، والاعتماد على النفس.




*:download:*

*من قرائاتى على النت *

*:download:*​


----------



## asmicheal (13 يناير 2010)

غالباً مايعبر الصوت عن شخصية صاحبه.. تعرفي معنا على شخصيتك :


إذا كنت تتحدث بسرعة فائقة:

فهذا يدل على انك لا تشعر بالأمان.


*****الصوت الطفولي:

لا تشعر بالارتياح فى تعاملاتها مع الأغراب.


*****الصوت الناعم السلس:


شخصية قادرة على التعبير عن نفسها بصوت يألفه الآخرون كما أنها تنعم براحة نفسية وعصبية.


*****الصوت المشوش:


انت تتحدث بصوت عال ولكنك لا تركز ولا تعي ما تسمعه ، تحب جذب الانتباه مما يفسره 



الآخرون بأنه غرور. 


*****الصوت الأجش: 


تواجه صعوبة في الاختلاط مع الناس.
​

:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (13 يناير 2010)

من خدودك شخصيتك 

الخدود ورود الوجه سواء أكانت الخدود نحيلة أم ممتلئة أو مرتفعة أم منتفخة ، فإن لها دائماً قواعدها ومعانيها.

الخدود الممتلئة: 

تدل على حب الإثارة والشراهة.



الخدود المرتفعة (المقببة): 

تدل على العناد والكبرياء والصلابة.



الخدود الغائرة: 

تدل على الرغبة في الحزن والكآبة.



الخدود المنقبضة: 

تدل على الطباع الجافة وعدم تقبل الأمور بسرعة.



الخدود العريضة: 

تدل على الحذاقة والذكاء وحب التعمق بالأمور



:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (13 يناير 2010)

من ملابس البيت 





عبر تحديد الملابس التي ترتدينها أكثر من سواها في المنزل يمكن ان تبرز هناك ملامح مخفية من شخصيتك فأي الملابس تختارين لترتديها وانت في المنزل؟؟ 



- ملابس أنيقة :

ربما تشعرين بشيء من عدم الثقة وتحاولين تعويض ذلك بملابس أنيقة جداً وقد تكون موقعة بأسماء مصممين ومع 

ذلك ترتدينها بالمنزل . فكري أنك ترهقين نفسك بالتردد وحاولي أن تعقدي صلحاً مع نفسك وتتعاملي مع 

الأمور التي تشغلك ببساطة.



- ملابس فضفاضة خاصة كالأثواب والعبايات :

تشعرين بالشباب والحيوية وتحاولين أن تكوني صديقة لأطفالك وقد تشتركين في مباريات معهم ، انت معجبة بصورتك 

هذه لكنك تريدين رغم ذلك أن يتعامل معك الآخرون بجدية أكثر ، تحبين الريف والمناظر الطبيعية وتودين قضاء العطل هناك.



- ملابس عادية مريحة كالبنطلونات العريضة.:

لماذا تنتابك أحيانا مشاعر الخوف او عدم الشعور بالأمان قد تظنين أن المقربين منك أكثر كفاءة منك وهذا شيء غير حقيقي حاولي اكتشاف أخطائهم ونقاط ضعفهم وسيزداد شعورك بالأمان .


- ملابس مطرزة أو ملونة تتميز بالزركشة.:


أهم ما تودين إثباته هو تفردك وإبداعك وانت تسعين دائما لتأكيد ذلك عبر دعوة الأقارب أو المشاركة في النشاطات الاجتماعية أنت شخصية فنانة وتصرين على أن يتعامل الآخرون معك على هذا الأساس.



- ملابس عادية وبسيطة غير محددة :

تتعاملين مع الحياة ببساطة وتميلين الى الحياة العائلية وترفضين تماما الادعاء أو الزيف انت صاحبة شخصية متوازنة وتحكمين على الأمور بعدل وموضوعية.



- الجينز

انتبهي فقد ترغبين بأن تكون لك عدة شخصيات وتظهرين كل مرة بشخصية مختلفة ما يربك من حولك في كيفية التعامل معك كذلك ، انت معرضة للملل السريع فحاولي أن تكوني أكثر صبراً.​​​
- ملابس باهتة او قديمة :

لا تهمك المظاهر وتضيقين بالأشخاص الذين يستعرضون جاههم أو مالهم . تتعاملين ببساطة لكنك تحتاجين شيئا من الحماس كي تتجاوزي وضعك المحدود فلديك إمكانات يمكنك استغلالها.


- ملابس ضيقة :

يزعجك الا تلتفت أنظار المقربين منك ويزعجك أكثر اذا لم يبدوا إعجابهم بمظهرك كل يوم. انت منشغلة بصورتك ولا تملكين مقياسا الا انتباه الآخرين وإعجابهم . حاولي الاهتمام بجوانب أخرى في شخصيتك كالقراءة أو اكتساب هواية جديدة مفيدة.
​

 
:download:​


----------



## عادل نسيم (13 يناير 2010)

*الي أختي أسميشيل*
*هذه الأختيارات المعبرة لشخصية المرأة صادقة وأرجو أن تستفيد منها كل من تقرأها ( وهنا ك فرصة للتعديل في الشخصيات للأحسن لمن تحسن الأختيار وتتطبقه ) *


----------



## kalimooo (13 يناير 2010)

اسميشال..

دائما تأتينا بكل جميل..

فالجمال والروعة ..

صفات اصبحت تلازمك..

لك شكري وارق التحايا..

كليمووووووووووو..


----------



## asmicheal (13 يناير 2010)

عادل نسيم قال:


> *الي أختي أسميشيل*
> *هذه الأختيارات المعبرة لشخصية المرأة صادقة وأرجو أن تستفيد منها كل من تقرأها ( وهنا ك فرصة للتعديل في الشخصيات للأحسن لمن تحسن الأختيار وتتطبقه ) *


 
:download:

اولا شكرا استاذ عادل 
لمداخلتك العميقة دائما الرقيقة دائما 

لكن الاختبار للمراة والرجل 
ام المراة بس التى يجب ان تكون صادقة ؟؟؟

والتصليح والتجديد 
احدى سمات الروح القدس 
للتبكيت والتجديد 

والى النفس الاخير 
اكتشف شخصيا فى نفسى امور كثيرة تحتاج تغيير وتجديد 

ومن ان لاخر اخذ خلوة داخل نفسى 
اراجع فيها نفسى 
واطبق ما اقولة على ما افعلة 
بس بصلاة وارشاد اب اعترافى القديس 
لان يهوذا بذاتة اهلك نفسة 
بينما بطرس بربنا قدم توبة صادقة وسيرة روحانية نقية وجراة واجتهاد الى النفس الاخير بحياتة 

ربنا يعطينا جميعا


----------



## asmicheal (13 يناير 2010)

كليمو قال:


> اسميشال..
> 
> دائما تأتينا بكل جميل..
> 
> ...


 

:download:

الجمال والروعة 
سمات شاعر الرومانس 

اللى بطل يكتب اشعار 
واستعاض عن الشعر 
بتوزيع اطايب عباراتة العطرة على كل المنتدى 

شكرا كليمو لمرورك العطر


----------



## asmicheal (13 يناير 2010)

يقال ان الأنف عنوان السلطه لأنه يلعب دورا رئيسا في ملامح الوجه وشكله ، كما أنه يحدد مستوى ذكاء الفرد وحالته ومميزاته.

الأنف الكبير :
..............

يدل على التكبر ، ويعلن عن قدرة صاحبة وشخصية عنيفة.

الأنف الصغير :
................

يدل على قدره متوسطة ، ولا يرى أبعد من أنفه.

الأنف القوي مع فتحتين عريضتين :
.......................................


يدل على الحب والفرح والتصرفات الحسنة ، كما يدل على شخصية تحب الاثاره والمغامرات.

الأنف ذو الفتحتين المرتفعتين :
.................................

يشير إلى شخصيه مرهفه الاحساس محبه للكمال والاتقان.


[COLOR="Navy"]الأنف ذو الفتحتين الصغيرتين :
....................................

تدل على ضعف وخجل وتردد.


الأنف القصير المرفوع :
..........................


يدل على سلامة النية وحب الذات ، وفي بعض الاحيان واسع الذكاء ولديه نوع من التعالي.


الأنف الصغير النحيف :
........................

يدل على الحزن ، وحب البؤس.


الأنف قصير النهاية :
.....................

يدل على سرعه الغضب والعراك والشجار وكثره التشابك.



الأنف ذو الارنبة العريضة:


يعبر عن قدرة قوية وطموح ومثالية.


الأنف ذو الارنبة الصغيرة :
............................

هو رمز للاندفاع والتسرع.


الأنف المرتفع الى اعلى:


فيدل على شخصية جذابة ، واحساس مرهف.



الأنف المستقيم الكبير:


دليل على السيطرة وحسن استعمالها ، كما يعبر عن القساوة في المظهر ولكن عن طيبة صاحبه الداخلية.


الأنف المستقيم الصغير :

...........................


يدل على حب الرفاهية ، وعن شخصية طيبة.



الأنف المنحني الى الامام نحو الفم:


يدل على البخل والكذب والاحتيال ، وحب النكد.


الأنف المرتفع :
.................



يدل على شخصيه مرحة محبه للرفاهية.


الأنف المستدير:
......................


يدل عن شخصيه تهوى لفت الانظار.


الأنف المثلث :
.................


يدل على الغيرة واللطف ، وحب المظهر الكلاسيكي.



الأنف الأفطس :
................


يدل على شخصية ذكية ولكنه مزاجي في التعامل مع الآخرين.


----------



## جيلان (13 يناير 2010)

جامد جدا موضوعك اسميشال
ميرسى للموضوع الاكثر من رائع


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (14 يناير 2010)

حلووو كتيير
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Mary Gergees (15 يناير 2010)

*موضوع جميل اوووووووى بجد
زى كل مواضيعك
تسلم ايدك ياقمره​*


----------



## asmicheal (16 يناير 2010)

شخصيتك : اعرف شخصيتك من لون عيونك 






توصل علماء النفس بأن هناك تلازما بين أوصاف العيون و سمات شخصية الإنسان.. وإليكم بعض الشخصيات: 

العيون السوداء: 


العصبية ، سرعة التأثر ، الغيرة الشديدة ، المشاعر الرقيقة ، العاطفة القوية ، الحنان ، غالبا ما يتحكم القلب في العقل. 

العيون الزرقاء:


الجرأة ، حب الذات ، الغموض ، عمق التفكير ، شدة الحساسية ، قوة التأثير ، المزاج الفني ، البرود. 

العيون الرمادية:


الطباع العنيفة ، القسوة. 

العيون الخضراء:

قوة الإرادة ، الخبث ، برودة العاطفة ، صلابة الرأي ، العند ، حب العمل. 

العيون البنية:


الرحمة ، العطف ، الخجل ، الجاذبية ، حب العمل ، قوة الحجة. 

العيون العسلية:


الهدوء ، التأني ، التفكير قبل العاطفة ، حب الظهور ، ضبط العواطف ، الكتمان.

العيون الواسعة :


العصبية ، الإندفاع وراء العاطفة. 

العيون الضيقة: 


الذكاء ، الحدة ، الدقة ، قوة الملاحظة وتحكيم العقل.

العيون المستديرة: 


قلة التفكير ، الفضول ، كثرة الحركة ، حب الناس. 

العيون الغائرة: 


التفحص والتدقيق ، البحث عن التفاصيل ، حب الحياة ، التفاؤل. 

العيون الجاحظة: 


البعد عن التفاصيل ، حب الظهور ، الفصاحة ، الميل للتشاؤم.

​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 يناير 2010)

*موضوع حلو وشيق ياجميل
ثانكس اسمشيال​*


----------



## asmicheal (18 يناير 2010)

اختار الكلمة التى تلفت انتباهك 

وتعرف على شخصيتك 


*أعرف شخصيتك من الكلمه.
*​*
**الكلمة الأولى : NAMI
أعرف شخصيتك من الكلمه.
*​*
الكلمة الأولى : NAMI

الكلمة الثانية : ASSA

الكلمة الثالثة : SOUKI

الكلمة الرابعة : HANA,A

اختار الكيمه التي تلفت انتباهك وتلفت نظرك ولكن بصراحه.

أنت إنسان غامض نوعا ما .. وتخاف تبوح بكل أسرارك لأي شخص ممكن

شرس فجأة و هادئ فجأة .. ممكن تكون مزاجي لكن مش بشكل كبير

هذا التفسير لمعنى الاسم nami معناها الأمواج



الكلمة الثانية

إنسان أبيض .. مش لون البشرة .. أبيض القلب بطبيعتك طيب وحساس

تحب النظام بشكل كبير .. وممكن تتعصب لو شفت شيء مش صحيح

في أي مكان .. إنسان يحب يتم على طبيعته

هذا التفسير لمعنى الاسم assa معناها الصباح





الكلمة الثالثة

إنسان طموح بشكل كبير .. وممكن تكون آخر واحد من اللي حواليك

يفقد الأمل بأي شيء .. شجاع ولك حياة سعيدة

تحب الصراحة وتعطي الغلط أكثر من فرصة حتى لو الأمر الأمر مش معقول

هذا التفسير لمعنى الاسم souki معناها الأمل العظيم الكبيـر




الكلمة الرابعة

إنسان شفااااااااااااف لأبعد الحدود .. ممكن يبكي لأي شيء

مش دلوع لكن .. لأنه شفاف أي شيء يأثر فيه .. سواء أمر يخص العائلة أو الغرباء

يتحكم بعواطفه وأفكاره . قلة ما يفكر بنفسه أو بغيره يصب تفكيره

لشيء سخيف مع أن الكل يحبه وينصحه

هذا التفسير لمعنى الاسم hana,a معناها الزهرة​*


----------



## asmicheal (19 يناير 2010)

*اعرف شخصيتك من مشروبك 
________________________________________*
​*سبرايت = حبوب 
**





بيبسي = خجول 





ميرندا = كول 





برتقال = رومانسي 





تفاح = يحب الشقاوة 





فراولة = ذوق





ليمون = كلةعصبي





كوكتيل = دوار بالشوارع 





اناناس = عندة احساس بالناس 





نسكافة = رايق 





شاي = دايم مشغول *

​


----------



## Mary Gergees (21 يناير 2010)

*ميرسى يا قمر 
موضوع لذيذ​*


----------



## asmicheal (24 يناير 2010)

فصيلة دمى ab
علشان اللمضين اللى هيسالوا 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


:download:



كشف العلم الحديث عن طرق جديدة تحدد ملامح الشخصية وصفاتها وقد كانت آخر هذه الصيحات

في التحليل الدائم لشخصية الانسان عن طريق فصيلة الدم.أصحاب 

فصيلة الدم O:


طموحون جدا ، ويتطلعون دائما إلى السلطة ولكنهم اصحاب قلوب رقيقة ويفضلون التسامح في تعاملاتهم والعطاء ، 

من سلبياتهم اضاعة الفرص العظيمة بسبب تأجيلهم عمل اليوم إلى الغد ، ينسون الاساءة بسرعة ولا يضمرون 


الحقد لاي شخص حتى وان تأخر اعتذاره لهم.اصحاب


فصيلة الدم B:


لا يحبون النقد لانهم معتزون بشخصيتهم ، وطموحون لا يحبون كرسي القيادة ، رومانسيون وأحلامهم متعددة 


ولكنها بسيطة وجميلة ، اصطدامهم بالواقع القاسي وبحقيقة من حولهم يؤدي بهم احيانا الى الدخول 


في حالة اكتئاب مزمنة.


 


أصحاب فصيلة الدم A:


يهتمون دائما بالاشياء الواقعية ، غير مندفعين في تصرفاتهم يحسبون دائما كل شيء بالعقل 


اصحاب قلوب رحيمة ورقيقة ، يحبون جمع المال والترف والحياة الجميلة ، يعملون بكثرة لتغيير أوضاع 


حياتهم للأحسن ، ويرفضون بشدة النميمة ويفضلون الصراحة في مفردات حياتهم.أصحاب


فصيلة الدم AB:


خياليون يعشقون الاحلام جدا ، ولكن لا يبتعدون كثيرا عن أرض الواقع فأحلامهم من واقعهم ، 


ويحبون الصدق والأمانة والعطاء ، خيالهم الخصب يجعلهم ناجحين في مجالات الفن والشعر والادب


ولكن لديهم دائما نوع من التردد في اتخاذ القرارات المصيرية ويفوت عليهم فرصا كثيرة ، واخيرا


فهم اجتماعيون ويفضلون تكوين معارف وصداقات جديدة بشكل مستمر كي يملأون حياتهم وخيالهم.
​


​


----------



## asmicheal (24 يناير 2010)

*من حركة يديك اعرفي شخصيتك* ​



​





عند مواجهة المرأة موقفا يدعو إلى الذعر برفع يديها دلالة على شدة انفعالها حيث تتقوس أصابعها مع رفع يديها في الهواء فمعنى ذلك أنها امرأة حساسة ولا تخلو من الأنانية.

- عند تقويس الأصابع عند الإشارة لدى المرأة يعبر عن مزاج الشخص الذي يضع نفسه قبل كل شئ

- المرأة التي تضع كفا على كف عند الحديث هي امرأة تزن ما تقول وزنا دقيقا فلا تسرع إلى البوح بالشيء ولا تتخلى عن أرائها بسهولة.

وعلى العكس فان المرأة التي تكثر من تحريك يديها عند الكلام هي قليلة الاستقرار وعرضة للانفعال والتبدل



- المرأة التي تحجب الشئ بين يديها فهي امرأة رقيقة بطبيعتها ومدركة ولهذا يستحسن أن تكون ممرضة من ناحية العمل لأنها قادرة على العطاء وإدراك ما تفعله؟؟

- اما المرأة التي تتفحص الشئ بجسارة فهي أنثى قليلة العاطفة تحب التخيل

- كيف تعرف شخصيتك من حركة يديك عندما تنظر إلى الشئ ولا تمسه بيديها فهي امرأة بها شئ من الجبن في طبيعتها

- عندما تشبك اصابع يديها وهي تصغي إلى الحديث فتدل على يقظة ذهنية واهتمام تام بما يدور حولها من الاشياء والاحاديث؟

- المرأة التي تصغي الى الحديث وهي مكتوفة الذراعين على صدرها فتدل على أنها غير مقتنعة ولا موافقة على الحديث

- المرأة التي تحرك قدميها اثناء الحديث فتدل على أنها سطحية عقليا ذات مزاج متقلب وسريع الملل من البحث

- المرأة التي تمد يديها لأخذ شئ فتقوس أصابعها تقويسا حادا وتوجه كل يد توجيها مختلفا فهي أنثى حريصة على التملك وعنيدة في الاحتفاظ بما لديها وبخيلة في الإنفاق



​


----------



## Critic (24 يناير 2010)

*طب بالنسبة لى  انا مش اى حاجة من دول و مش لاقى نفسى هنا....*



*يبقى انا كدة ماليش شخصية خالص !!*


----------



## asmicheal (25 يناير 2010)

Critic قال:


> *طب بالنسبة لى انا مش اى حاجة من دول و مش لاقى نفسى هنا....*
> 
> 
> 
> *يبقى انا كدة ماليش شخصية خالص !!*


 


:download:

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههه
ههههههههههه

لا شخصية ولا فصيلة دم 

هههههههههههههههههههه

لا طبعا Critic  انت شخصية لطيفة 
واضح كدة
من تعليقاتك على موضوعاتى 
شكرا لك لمشاركتك الظريفة 
 هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Critic (25 يناير 2010)

> لا شخصية ولا فصيلة دم



*ايه ده.......... يعنى انا ميت دلوقت...*



*انا كان قلبى حاسس ان فى حاجة غلط من زمان ...*


----------



## asmicheal (25 يناير 2010)

Critic قال:


> *ايه ده.......... يعنى انا ميت دلوقت...*
> 
> 
> 
> *انا كان قلبى حاسس ان فى حاجة غلط من زمان ...*


 





:download:

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههه

هههههههه

مش انت اللى بتقول كدة 

ههههههههههههههههه

شكرا Critic  لمشاركاتك الظريفة واتمنى رؤية ارائك الحلوة فى كل موضوعاتى الغلبانة 



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (27 يناير 2010)

​
*اختيار المرأة لملابسها تكشف شخصيتها! 
أعلن مجموعة من خبراء علم النفس الفرنسيين أن طريقة الإقبال على اختيار الملابس سواء في الخطوط أو الألوان تكشف عن شخصية ومشاعر صاحبتها. 

على سبيل المثال يمكن اكتشاف المرأة القلقة من تغييرها الفستان أكثر من مرة يوميا..


أما المرأة التي تعاني من الاكتئاب فهي تميل نحو الألوان الداكنة وقد ترتدي ملابس لا تتناسب مع المكان أو الزمان الذي تتواجد فيه. 

والمرأة صاحبة الشخصية المهزوزة هي التي تقبل على الملابس التي لا تتناسب مع سنها 



أما المرأة التي تقبل على الأزياء الغريبة وتستخدم المساحيق بكثرة لمزيد من الظهور، فهي من النوع النرجسي الذي يريد السيطرة على الآخرين. 
​ 
 

المرأة صاحبة الشخصية القوية والتي تعلم جيدا أن عقلها أهم من مظهرها الخارجي فهي تميل نحو التشبه بالرجال في مجموعة الأزياء التي تقبل عليها ولا يهمها رأي الآخرين. ​*

*:download:*


*من قرائاتى على النت 
*​*
*


----------



## asmicheal (27 يناير 2010)

أيضا الطعام واختيارك له يكشف عن شخصيتك فقد أظهرت دراسة أجراها د‏.‏بيل ويست رئيس قسم الاستشارات الطبية بجامعة تينسي الأميركية وعدد من علماء النفس أن هناك علاقة وطيدة بين نوعية الوجبة السريعة التي تفضلينها وبين شخصيتك‏‏. 

فعند اختيارك وجبتك الشهية المفضلة التي تحرصين من وقت لآخر على شرائها، وعن طريق هذا الاختيار، سوف يكون بإمكانك التعرف على شخصيتك‏:‏ 
​ 
 

قطع الدجاج المقلية‏:‏ 
أنت شخصية تنتمي إلى الأسرة بصورة واضحة‏..‏ تتمسكين بالتقاليد القديمة‏،‏ وهو ما يميزك،‏ أنت شخصية تسعين لأن تسير الحياة الأسرية في هدوء‏،‏ تنبذين السرعة‏،‏ تهتمين بالاسترخاء‏،‏ وإعطاء الجانب الترفيهي في حياتك حقه‏.‏ 




‏ البيتزا‏:‏ 
أنت من النوعية التي تهتم بتكوين صداقات‏،‏ تحبين المشاركة في الرحلات‏،‏ مبذرة بعض الشيء‏،‏ اجتماعية‏،‏ كما أنك تستمتعين بالحفلات الساهرة وتسعين إليها،‏ تنظرين لكل الأمور بنظرة وردية. 



‏ الهامبورجر‏:‏ 
أنت دائما قادرة على اتخاذ القرارات الحكيمة‏،‏ لديك مقدرة على جمع شمل الصديقات وقضاء أوقات سعيدة‏،‏ تتسمين بالاستقامة في تعاملك مع الآخرين،‏ وعادلة في معاملاتك وأحكامك‏.‏ 



الوجبات الصينية‏:‏ 
أنت شخصية تحيطك هالة من الغموض والسرية ولديك رغبة قوية للتعرف على أسرار وأخبار الآخرين.‏ كما أنك تحبين الترحال والسفر إلى أماكن جديدة وغريبة‏.‏ من بين مزاياك العديدة أنك تتسمين بالصبر ومراعاة مشاعر الآخرين.‏ 



الآيس كريم‏:‏ 
أنت شخصية تتصف بالرقة وخفة الظل‏،‏ ويصعب إثارة غضبك‏،‏ شخصية محبوبة في إطار أسرتك وأصدقائك ويعتبرونك أفضل المجموعة‏.‏ 



الكيك بأنواعه‏:‏ 
أنت فنانة ولديك قدرات خلاقة‏،‏ لديك هوايات عديدة‏،‏ وخبرات في كثير من المهارات‏،‏ مثل تزويق التورتة‏،‏ أعمال الإبرة،‏ أو الفنون المختلفة‏،‏ كالنحت علي الخشب وتنسيق الزهور‏.‏ 



‏ السندويتش‏:‏ 
التنوع مهم في حياتك‏،‏ أنت شخصية تحبين المغامرة والمفاجآت‏.‏ والآن هل وجدت شخصيتك مع الوجبة التي تفضلينها؟ 

:download:

ههههههههههه

من
قرائاتى على النت ​​


----------



## white rose (27 يناير 2010)

* ياااااااااااااااااه انت فصفصتينا بقى

يعني الواحد يقرا الموضوع و بيضل ماسك المراية

و يتفرج عحالو

هههههههههههه*


----------



## سور (27 يناير 2010)

*جميل جميل جميل*
*مش عارفه اقول ايه الموضوع مميز جدا وجديد قوى*
*ميررسى اسميشال لهذا المجهود الواضح*
*الرب يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## asmicheal (27 يناير 2010)

جيلان قال:


> جامد جدا موضوعك اسميشال
> ميرسى للموضوع الاكثر من رائع


 



:download:










شكرا جيلان 
لتشجيعك الرقيق ومتابعتك 

ربنا معاكى بامتحاناتك واعلى تقديرات​


----------



## asmicheal (27 يناير 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> حلووو كتيير​
> ميرسى ليكى
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 

:download:










شكرا سندريللا 
الاميرة الجميلة​


----------



## asmicheal (1 فبراير 2010)

شخصية الانسان من الالوان 
علماء النفس قد صنفوا شخصية المرأة على حسب الألوان.


اللون الأزرق/

يدل على شخصية هادئة متحفظة ذات قيم وطموح تنسجم مع كل ما كان هادئا مثلها وتترجم الحياة ترجمة مثالية راقيةوهي شخصية لا تنسي. ويدل على التعقل الحب في حدود والكره في حدود ،التعمق في فهم الأشياء، التنسيق ،الترتيب حتى في الدعوات والمواعيد تتمتع بذوق بين سحر السماء وغموض وثورة البحر.

اللون الأخضر الغامق/

يدل على حب الحياة والتشبث بها وان صاحبته تحب ان تترك أثرها على الآخرين وتحب التمتع بكل لحظة في حياتهامهما كبر سنها وتحب القيادة والسيطرة او ربما تكون شخصيتها قوية.



اللون البني/

يدل علي شخصية متحفظة هادئة في تحكمها وتخشى الارتباط او المبادرة وربما يدل هذا على الخجل.





اللون الأصفر/

يدل علي طبيعة مرحة متفائلة وعنيدة كذلك.. يدل علي شخصية منطلقة تتميز بالطاقة والحيوية ،اجتماعية جدا وشديدة الغيرة.


اللون الأحمر/

يدل علي الحب والغيرة وهناك رأي آخر يقول ان اللون الأحمر يدل على العنف والغرور والعواطف الجياشة.


اللون الوردي/

يدل على ان صاحبته ذات شخصية حالمة بأحلام الطفولة البريئة تعيش في الخيال بسلام وأمان لا يعكر صفوها شده.


اللون الفستقي/

يدل على شخصية مرحة واقعية متزنة تحب الحياة أحيانا وأحيانا يكون مرحها مائلا للصخب.


اللون البنفسجي/

يدل علي الرقة والمشاعر المرهفة الودودة المخلصة وكلما كان لونه فاتحا دل ذلك على الحس المرهف أما إذا كان غامقا دل على بعض الأحزان.



اللونان البرتقالي والمشمشي/

يدلان على المرح والسعادة وأحيانا تكون الشخصية صاخبة او ذات حب للسيطرة.


اللون البيج/

يدل على الهدوء والرزانة والثقة بالنفس والقناعة.


اللون الأبيض
يدل على الصفاء والنقاء والتمسك بالنظافة كما يدل على النشاط والحيوية وأحيانا التحدي.


اللون الأسود/

فإنه لا يعني إلا الحزن أما بالنسبة للسيدات كبيرات السن فانه يعتبر وقارا وحشمة واكتفاء فقد لبسن في شبابهن وهناك من قال بأنه يدل على ان صاحبته غير اجتماعية وقالوا عنه الانطواء والعناد والمكابرة وأحيانا يكون لبس الأسود نوعا من التقليد فقط.


----------



## ضحكة طفل (1 فبراير 2010)

يارب سلام
موضوع جميل وعايزه اكتر ربنا يباركك ويزيدك قراءه علشان تزيدينا
سلام المسيح معكم


----------



## asmicheal (1 فبراير 2010)

" جاوب بكل صراحه لتعرف نفسك "




.. هذه اللعبه وضعها دكتور في علم النفس ..






ملاحظه ..
ليس بالظروره ان تكون بعض الاجوبه صادقه:
ولو انها في بعض الاحيان صادقه ..







نبدا الاسئله ..




1_ إذا كنت في الغابه ووجدت أنواع من الكاسات فيها ماء فأيها تختار لتشرب فيه:

ورق
خشب
حديد
كرستال







2_هناك سور عالي ماذا تحب أن ترى خلفه:
هره
بحر
غابه
حيوانات مفترسه
..







3_هناك طريقين أيهما تود أن تسير فيه:

هادئ
مظلم
...









4_أنت في غابه ووجدت رجل عجوز بشع وقبيح المنظر 
هل تسلم عليه؟

نعم 
لا
..







5_هناك جبل عالي أخضر هل تود الصعود عليه؟

نعم
لا
.....







6_ اختر وآحد من الحيوانات التاليه:

أرنب
أسد
خيل
هره
بومه
طاوؤس
.......







7_إختر أحد الأشكال التاليه:

مربع
دائره
مستطيل
........








8_إختر عند كل لون شخص تحبه بدون تكرار الأسم عند كل لون 
وعادي"ذكر أوأنثى:

أبيض 

أصفر

أخضر

أحمر

موف 

اسود
.....







9_أختر واحده من الكلمات الآتية:

كلب
بحر
هره
حمامه
.....












الأجابات...




** 1 **
ورق ... أنت إنسان حساس تتأثر بسهوله
خشب ... إنسان قوي من الخارج ضعيف من الداخل
حديد ... إنسان قوي الشخصيه وصلب متماسك لايهزه شيء
كرستال ...انسان مغرور





** 2 **
هره ... إنسان مثالي
بحر ... إنسان عنيد
غابه ... إنسان تحب الخير
حيوانات مفترسه ... إنسان قوي وشجاع




** 3 **
هادئ ... حالك حال نفسك يعني مو ملقوف
مظلم ... إنسان ملقوف





** 4 **
نعم... أنت لاتخاف الموت
لا ... أنت تخاف الموت






** 5 ** 
نعم ... أنت متفائل في حياتك
لا ... أنت متشائم في حياتك





** 6 **
أرنب ... أنت إنسان ذكي جدا
أسد ...شخص ذو صفات سيئه
خيل ... إنسان أصيل ذو مشاعر قويه في الحب والكراهيه
هره ... إنسان حنون تحب الحياة
بومه ... إنسان حسود
طاوؤس ... إنسان مغرور تحب جرح الأخرين





** 7 **
مربع ... تحب الترتيب والتنظيم ولكن يوجد نقص في شخصيتك
دائره ... تحب الإنحياز ولاتحب العمل
مستطيل ... تحب الترتيب والتنظيم





** 8 **
أبيض .. هو توأم روحك
أصفر .. تحب فيه كل صفاته
-أخضر .. شخص تعتمد عليه
-أحمر.. هو الحب الكبير بقلبك
-موف .. شخص تشتاق له كثير
-اسود .. شخص غامض بحياتك





** 9 **
-كلب .. تحب الناس.
-بحر .. تحب الحياة
-هره .. تحب نفسك فقط
حمامه .. تحب شخص ولكن تخفي ذلك عند



​


----------



## asmicheal (2 فبراير 2010)

*اعرف شخصيتك...من لون خطك الذي تكتب به!!!!

اللون الاخضر
ان كنت تحب هذا اللون فأنت انسان عاطفي تحب خدمة الاخرين وتحب االهدوء وتحنو على كلانسان وتتميز بطبيعة لطيفة , واذا واجهتك مشكلة فانك تحلها بهدوء ولا تلجأ الىالعنف والصراخ الافي أضيق الحدود. يتصفون بالانتاجية والصبر وبالدقة في عملهم , يعرفون كيف يحافظون على شبابهم حتى سن متأخرة يسيرون الى تحقيق تحقيق غاياتهم بخطىبطيئة ولكنها ثابته وكفيلة بأن توصلهم الى هدفهم المنشود . هم اجتماعيون ونشيطونوفخورون بأنفسهم , لديهم افكار نموذجية عن الحياة , ان نوع القلق المصاحب لهذااللون يعبر عن نفسه بارتباكات في المعدة.

اللون الاصفر
هو اللون المفضل للاذكياء , من يحبه انسان عملي وموضوعي ويحب كل شيء ينتفع منه , يمتاز بالمرح والانطلاق , تهتهم كثيرابالافكار الجديدة وتحب التغيير والتنقل من مكان لاخر ومن بيئة الى اخرى سعيا وراءوجوه جديدة . وهو بالاساس لون التعقل والفكر والامل , والذين يحبون اللون الاصفراللامع هم اشخاص يتمتعون بتفكير اصلي ولديهم طاقات مختلفة بمستويات متنوعة , ويرغبون الخوض في مهمات ومشارع عملية اكثر من خوضهم في الكلام غير الناضج . هم شخصيات متفائلة تستطيع ان تقيس الاحساس والمشاعر الجيدة والناضجة .

اللون الابيض
هو لون ذو الفكر الواضح النقي , ودليل على الترف , ومحبوا هذا اللون لديهم رغبة في أن يستحوذوا على الاعجاب وهم حريصون على النظافة , والاقرب للامانة والثقة . والابيض هو اللون الذي يستحسنه اولئك الذين يفتقرون الى قوة الملاحظة والبديهة وروح الانتقاد.


اللون الازرق
هو لون التدين , يتمع ذوي اللون الكحلي بميل طبيعي الى مساعدة الناس و وبرباطة الجأش والهدوء وقد لايتكلمون كثيراونشعر بالارتياح معهم , انهم في الغالب كبار ولطفاء وقادرون على طبعا الهدوءوالاحساس المريح في نفوسنا.


اللون البنفسجى

هو لون العظمة والفخامة والتميز , فاذا كنت تحب هذ اللون فانك ذو شخصية صعبة , وان ثقتك بنفسك قوية . قد تكون احياناصعب الفهم . اصحاب هذا اللون يحبون ان يكونوا مختلفين.
*​

* 
​​​اللون البرتقالى

أنت من الاشخاص الودودين المسالمين , تعتز بنفسك وبكرامتك , كثرة ارتداء هذا اللون ( الباهت منه ) يدل على الحزن والضعف والخوف .
​
**
​​اللون النيلى
هو لون النفوس الحساسة ,وان كنت تحب هذا اللون فانك تاخذ في اغلب الاحيان قرارات غير صائبة في أثناء تفتيشك عما ترغبانك انسان مخلص وصريح وصادق , وتميل الى الغوص في الافكار الفلسفية . تقدر مشاعرالاخرين وتهتم بهم تميل الى الصداقات الدائمة والمعمرة , وضيافة واستضافة الاحباب , والحياة الهادئة اللطيفة ، عندما لا تلبي حاجاتك فانك تميل الى الانسحاب الى داخل ذاتك واتخاذ موقف الدفاع , ومن غير المرجح ان يكون صاحبه رائدا مشهورا . اذا اردتان تكون قائدا او مجددا او صاحب قوة غير عادية فلا بد من ان تستخدم اللون الازرقبشكل كبير , لان اللون الازرق يدل على درجة من برودة الاعصاب وعدم الحزم والقوة , ويفيد لبسه عندما نتحدث في محاضرة او ندوة .
​
*
*​​اللون الوردى
لون المرح والطفولة والعذوبة والانوثة والوداعة فينفس الوقت . غير جديرين بالثقة على الرغم من لطفهم وجاذبيتهم يفتقرون لقوة الارادة.
​
*

* 
​​اللون الاحمر
هو لون الناس الذين يتصفون بالحزم والحيوية الدافقة , قوي شجاع وجريء وتحب المغامرة وتحبالاخرين , وتعشق الاثارة , الأطفال يحبون الاحمر والطائشون ايضا يحبونه , توجد لدىالاشخاص الحمر شهية هائلة للحياة يحيون كل يوم جديد بحماس لا يفتر يميلون بشكلاساسي الى العيش في ساعتهم الا نية , وكان الزواج قديما يسمى ( القضية الحمراء) وفي الهند والتبت كان اللون الاحمر يرمز الى قوة الخلق الموجودة في النساء والطاقة وقوة العاطفة والى المشاعر النبيلة والايجابية , والعرب يصفون المرأة الجميلةبأنها حمراء اللون .

اللون البنى
الشغفون بهذا اللون اناس ذو شخصيات حازمة وقوية , وهم
 ماديون  أنانيون  وميالون للتفتيش عن عيوب الغير , لديهم أذواق خاصة بهم , كما أن احساسهم من جهة التوفير خاص جدا . صبورون يتحملون المكاره بصدررحب وعند اخفاقهم لا يدعون اليأس يتطرق لنفوسهم كما أنه يحمل علامة الضجر وعدم الانسجام .


​اللون الرمادى
يختار هذا اللون المتحفظون الشديدوا  الحذر , يتصفون بنقدهم اللاذع , حريصون على الا يورطوا انفسهم في شيء ياتي لهم بالملامة , والقماش الرمادي الغامق يبطيءالناس .

اللون الاسود
يرمز للتقاليد , ومحبي هذا اللون غامضون ويريدون ان يحترم الغير حياتهم الخاصة . يفضل هذا اللون المتشائمون وهذا اللون ليس لونا حقيقي الانه غير موجود في الوان الطيف , والاسود يمتص جميع الالوان ولا يعيد ولا يعطي اي لون منها , وتدل التقاليد على ان الاسود هو لون الحزن في العالم الغربي وثقافاته , وهو لون تلبسه عندما تحتاج ان تتحكم بالوضع والحالة , ولكن لا تتوقع أن تجمع الاصدقاء بسهولة او ان تستحوذ على مشاعر الثقة عند الاخرين اذا كنت ترتدي الملابس السوداء​*​​​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (2 فبراير 2010)

موضوع جميل خالص 
مرسي ياسمسم​


----------



## asmicheal (3 فبراير 2010)

اختبار غريب وممتع فعلا 

:download:
من قرائاتى على النت 

:download:


يلا تعااالو نتخيييل
تلقيت إتصالا عاجلا من طائرة توشك أن تقع الطائرة تحوي 5 ركاب ومظلة إنقاذ وحيدة 
الجو مشحون بالخوف والترقب.,6. كل الركاب يطلبون مساعدتك كي تختار من يستحق النجاة منهم
هذه إستغاثاتهم :



كابتن الطائرة 

أنا أب لأربعة أطفال, خامسهم سيأتي بعد شهر, أمهم تحبني بجنون, أسرتي الصغيرة تحتاجني, لا عائل لهم سواي, أرجوك تفهم موقفي.. حاولت إنقاذهم وفشلت.. كل محركات الطائرة تحترق.. كلنا سنموت بعد دقائق. منذ ثلاثة أيام وأنا في الأجواء من بلد لبلد, فقط ساعة وسأكون مع أسرتي ..إنهم ينتظرون هداياي الآن..! أرجوك.. قدّر معنى أن تكون أباً. 



سيدة حامل. 

أنا في الشهر الثامن , شهر وسنكون أثنان..! نحن أثنان بالفعل, تفهّم حالتي.. نحن أثنان..! هذا الجنين ما ذنبه أن يحرم الحياة..؟ وأنا التي أحضنه.. ألا أستحق طوق النجاة هذا.؟ نتعب ونتألم كي نمنحهم الحياة, ولا نمنح نحن هذه الحياة.! أرجوك.. كلهم يبحثون عن حياتهم.. أنا ابحث عن حياة لأثنين!. إخترني. 



طبيب جراح 

كنت في طريقي لمستشفى لإجراء عملية قلب غدا.. تفهم شعور ذلك المريض الذي ينتظرني.. لا يوجد أحد قادر على إجراء عمليات معقدة كهذه سواي.. فكر في مئات المرضى الذين ينتظرونني.. فكر في عشرات الأطباء الذين سيأخذون مني علم يخدم البشريه. لا تهمني الحياة بقدر ما تهمني حالات المرضى الذين ينتظرونني. ستقوم بعمل عظيم لو اخترتني. 




مغترب 

ياااااه, ما أقسى الحياة, تغربت طويلا لأجل لقمة عيش لا تأتي إلا من البعيد, قريتي التي غادرتها منذ عشرين سنه على مقربة مني الآن, كل هذه السنوات لم استطيع أن آتي.. .. ما أصعب من أن تحرم من وطنك.. وعندما يستقبلك هذا الوطن من جديد.. تحرم من الحياه!. على ساعه فقط! تخيّل بعد ساعه, أنتظر كل هذا الزمن وتحرمني ساعة وحيدة من لقاء أحبتي.. أمي.. أبي.. اخوتي الذي تركتهم صغارا.. وأصدقائي و الأزقة التي ملأتها صراخا يوم كنت صغيرا. أنا منهار صدقني. كل أحلامي بلقائهم ستتبدد إن لم تخترني. 


طفلة ( 9 سنوات ) 

أنا صغيرة, كلهم جربوا الحياة طولا وعرضا, وجابوا دهاليزها, أنا في بداية الطريق, أشعر بالأمل وومملوءة بالطموح وبالفرح وبالغد المشرق أنا. ألا أستحق أنا الحياة التي يتشبثون بها!؟ أخترني ولا تحرمني غدي. 





الآن و بعد أن سمعت نداءتهم وإستغاثاتهم.. من تمنح طوق النجاة الوحيد.. ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



الخيار خيارك... قف مع نفسك بصدق.. وقل من ستختار لينجو.. وبعدها رتب البقية حسب إستحقاقهم للحياة من وجهة نظرك. 

لا تنظر للإختبار وكأنه إختبار نفسي عابر... لا... تقمص الدور تماما.. تخيل تلك الإستغاثات وهي تعبرك.. تخيّل صراخهم وتشبثهم بالحياة.. وأنت من ستقرر من ستختار.. ويجب أن تختار.
إختياراتك ستحدد من أنت.. ؟ وكيف تفكر...؟ 

هذا اختبار نفسي .............لابد من اختيار من سينجو.........وترتيب البقيه حسب نظرتك لاهمية حياتهم...........
لمعرفة شخصيتك النتائج تحت لكن لا تقرأ النتائج إلاّ بعد أن تختار .
بإمكان أي منكم معرفة نتيجة إختبار شخصيته عن طريق خيارك الأول اللي اخترته ..





:download:












:download:


النتيجة 







:download:


​


----------



## asmicheal (3 فبراير 2010)

اختبار غريب وممتع فعلا 

:download:
من قرائاتى على النت 

:download:


يلا تعااالو نتخيييل
تلقيت إتصالا عاجلا من طائرة توشك أن تقع الطائرة تحوي 5 ركاب ومظلة إنقاذ وحيدة 
الجو مشحون بالخوف والترقب.,6. كل الركاب يطلبون مساعدتك كي تختار من يستحق النجاة منهم
هذه إستغاثاتهم :



كابتن الطائرة 

أنا أب لأربعة أطفال, خامسهم سيأتي بعد شهر, أمهم تحبني بجنون, أسرتي الصغيرة تحتاجني, لا عائل لهم سواي, أرجوك تفهم موقفي.. حاولت إنقاذهم وفشلت.. كل محركات الطائرة تحترق.. كلنا سنموت بعد دقائق. منذ ثلاثة أيام وأنا في الأجواء من بلد لبلد, فقط ساعة وسأكون مع أسرتي ..إنهم ينتظرون هداياي الآن..! أرجوك.. قدّر معنى أن تكون أباً. 



سيدة حامل. 

أنا في الشهر الثامن , شهر وسنكون أثنان..! نحن أثنان بالفعل, تفهّم حالتي.. نحن أثنان..! هذا الجنين ما ذنبه أن يحرم الحياة..؟ وأنا التي أحضنه.. ألا أستحق طوق النجاة هذا.؟ نتعب ونتألم كي نمنحهم الحياة, ولا نمنح نحن هذه الحياة.! أرجوك.. كلهم يبحثون عن حياتهم.. أنا ابحث عن حياة لأثنين!. إخترني. 



طبيب جراح 

كنت في طريقي لمستشفى لإجراء عملية قلب غدا.. تفهم شعور ذلك المريض الذي ينتظرني.. لا يوجد أحد قادر على إجراء عمليات معقدة كهذه سواي.. فكر في مئات المرضى الذين ينتظرونني.. فكر في عشرات الأطباء الذين سيأخذون مني علم يخدم البشريه. لا تهمني الحياة بقدر ما تهمني حالات المرضى الذين ينتظرونني. ستقوم بعمل عظيم لو اخترتني. 




مغترب 

ياااااه, ما أقسى الحياة, تغربت طويلا لأجل لقمة عيش لا تأتي إلا من البعيد, قريتي التي غادرتها منذ عشرين سنه على مقربة مني الآن, كل هذه السنوات لم استطيع أن آتي.. .. ما أصعب من أن تحرم من وطنك.. وعندما يستقبلك هذا الوطن من جديد.. تحرم من الحياه!. على ساعه فقط! تخيّل بعد ساعه, أنتظر كل هذا الزمن وتحرمني ساعة وحيدة من لقاء أحبتي.. أمي.. أبي.. اخوتي الذي تركتهم صغارا.. وأصدقائي و الأزقة التي ملأتها صراخا يوم كنت صغيرا. أنا منهار صدقني. كل أحلامي بلقائهم ستتبدد إن لم تخترني. 


طفلة ( 9 سنوات ) 

أنا صغيرة, كلهم جربوا الحياة طولا وعرضا, وجابوا دهاليزها, أنا في بداية الطريق, أشعر بالأمل وومملوءة بالطموح وبالفرح وبالغد المشرق أنا. ألا أستحق أنا الحياة التي يتشبثون بها!؟ أخترني ولا تحرمني غدي. 





الآن و بعد أن سمعت نداءتهم وإستغاثاتهم.. من تمنح طوق النجاة الوحيد.. ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



الخيار خيارك... قف مع نفسك بصدق.. وقل من ستختار لينجو.. وبعدها رتب البقية حسب إستحقاقهم للحياة من وجهة نظرك. 

لا تنظر للإختبار وكأنه إختبار نفسي عابر... لا... تقمص الدور تماما.. تخيل تلك الإستغاثات وهي تعبرك.. تخيّل صراخهم وتشبثهم بالحياة.. وأنت من ستقرر من ستختار.. ويجب أن تختار.
إختياراتك ستحدد من أنت.. ؟ وكيف تفكر...؟ 

هذا اختبار نفسي .............لابد من اختيار من سينجو.........وترتيب البقيه حسب نظرتك لاهمية حياتهم...........
لمعرفة شخصيتك النتائج تحت لكن لا تقرأ النتائج إلاّ بعد أن تختار .
بإمكان أي منكم معرفة نتيجة إختبار شخصيته عن طريق خيارك الأول اللي اخترته ..





:download:












:download:


النتيجة 







:download:


​


----------



## asmicheal (3 فبراير 2010)

اذا كان خيارك الأول (( الطبيب ))


الشخصية الفولاذية – العملية 

أنتم تعشقون العمل والإنجاز, لا مكان لديكم للعواطف والمشاعر الانسانية إلا إذا كان خياركم التالي الطفله. واقعيتكم أيضا تجعل من خيار الام الحامل في المرتبة الثانية من شخصياتكم بأنها متزنة جدا. فا العمل ولا شي غيره هو ما يجعلكم تعيشون هذه الحياة. من الصعب جدا على اصحاب هذه الشخصية أن يكونوا غرائبيون حالمون, بل تجدهم أناس عاديون, مملون في بعض الاحيان. المرح لديهم ثانوي. إلا إذا كان خيارهم الثاني هو الطفلة. من الصعب جدا على هذه النوعية من البشر أن يكون إختيارهم الثاني هو "المغترب" وإن حدث ذلك فثمة عوامل أخرى تدخلت في إختيارك.

بإختصار هولاء الناس عمليون, جادون, يحسبون الأشياء من حولهم بشكل علمي بعيدا عن العواطف. هولاء الناس يعيشون حاضرهم وحاضرهم فقط. وعلى الجانب الآخر, تجدهم محرومون من مشاعر إنسانية فياضة, يعيشون في غربة روح وغير إجتماعيون. 




اذا كان خيارك الأول (( المغترب ))

الشخصية الحالمة - الإنسانية

مغرمون هولاء بالسفر ومع ذلك يفجعهم البعد وتنهشم الغربة, للمكان حضوره الطاغي عليهم, يعشقون الرحلات والقصص والرويات, يعيشون أجواء الماضي كثيرا. تؤثر بهم عذابات الآخرين و تتألمون لها. تعتقد أنك بإستطاعتك أن تحول عذابات الآخرين وتداويها. لكنك تفشل كثيرا وتنجح قليلا. يحبونك. سوف لن تختار حتما بعد المغترب الطبيب, وإلا راجع ظروف إختيارك فهذا يجعلك في تناقض صارخ. وإن كان فأنت لا تعيش أبدا في سعادة ولم تكتشف نفسك. سيكون ملائما جدا لو أخترت الكابتن أو الطفلة . وإن أخترت المرأة الحامل كخيار ثاني للنجاة فهذا يعني أنك بدأت طريق العودة لتكون واقعيا نوعا ما.

بإختصار, هولاء الناس يعيشون الماضي بكل تجلياته الحزينة و المفرحة معا. عميقون في التفكير وفلسفة الأمور لكن تخذلهم النتائج دائما. يتحملون ويحملون كل العذابات فتجىء حياتهم حزينة ومتعبة. لكن ذكراهم تظل دائما جميلة. 



اذا كان خيارك الأول (( كابتن الطيارة ))


الشخصية المتزنة – الواقعية

يهتمون بالحياة الأسرية إهتماما مذهلا, يعشقون الأطفال ويتتلذذون بتربيتهم , يحبون عوائلهم وهم بشكل كبير يمثلون كل تفكيرك, عواطفهم نحو عائلاتهم قوية وجياشه, وعادية تجاه أعمالهم أو حتى أصدقاؤهم. من الطبيعي أن يكون خيارهم التالي الطفله أو الحامل أو حتى المغترب لكن لن يكون الطبيب أبدا. وإن كان فهذا يعني أنه ثمة خلل في الإختيار. هولاء يعيشون حاضرهم ومن الصعب عليهم جدا النظر بعمق للمستقبل, هم يتركون هذه الأمور وشأنها ويعيشون يومهم فقط. حتى الماضي برغم قساوته أحيانا وجماله عليهم إلا أنهم يتحاشونه. هولاء الناس ودودون حسنوا المعشر لكنهم غير عمليون وإن اضطروا لذلك فهم يمارسونه لبعض الوقت فقط فقط. 

بإختصار, هولاء الناس يعيشون الحاضر بكل تجلياته الحزينة و المفرحة معا. سطحيون في التفكير, يبحثون فقط عن النتائج ويحبطون إذا لم يجدوهاا. يتحاشون الأحزان وإن صادفتهم المتاعب وللذكريات لديهم حضور بسيط. 




اذا كان خيارك الأول (( الطفلة ))


الشخصية الحالمة - الغير واقعيه

ينظرون للحياة وكأنها جنه, يحبون المتع واللعب واللهو, يحلمون كثيرا وغير واقعيون, لا يفكرون في الموت ولا الماضي ولا المستقبل, حاضرهم بسيط ولذيذ, لا يعوفون المصاعب وإن واجهته يعاملونها ببيرود وتجاهل. لا يحلون المشاكل ولا يساعدون لكن روحهم وقادة ومتحمسون لكل شي جديد ويملون سريعا. يحبون الخير و ينظروف بصفاء وسطحية للأشياء, لا يك**ون تلقائيون عفويون. للناس من حولهم تأثير وللمجتمع سطوة كبيرة عليهم, منقادون للنظم والقوانين وإن حالوا كسرها أحيانا, يعتذرون بسرعه ولا يجاملون.

بإختصار, هولاء الناس يعيشون الحاضر بعبث. لا يفكرون كثيرا وإن كانت أحلامهم كبيرة, يتوقون للنتائج الجميلة وتغضبهم النهايات السيئة. غير صبورون ولا يتحملون المتاعب. حياتهم مرحه شفيفه ولا ذكريات تستعهم. 




اذا كان خيارك الأول ((المرأة الحامل))


الشخصية البسيطة – العاطفية

يهتمون بالكم أكثر من الكيف, لا يهمهم كيف ستبدو الأمور فيما بعد, الأهم أن تكون جيدة الآن. يحبون الأطفال من ناحية إنسانية لكنهم لا يشكلون كل تفكيرهم, لهم جلد وصبر تجاه مسئولياتهم ومن الطبيعي جدا أن يكون إختيارهم الثاني الطفلة أو الكابتن. لكنه لن يكون المغترب أبدا. يهتمون بحاضرهم فقط ولا يعنيهم أمر المستقبل كثيرا, طيبون مسالمون وغير مبادرين. يجنحون لحب الكسب أكثر من غيرهم , ماديون اكثر من غيرهم وليسوا إنفعاليين أو عاطفيين تجاه المال والكسب. هولاء الناس يقضون وقتا طويلا في خدمة غيرهم, حسنوا المعشر لكن زعلهم يكون مرا ومن الصعب إستعادتهم للأجواء الأولى. 

بإختصار, هولاء الناس يعيشون الحاضر, ماديون, تفكيرهم بسيط لكن ليس سطحيا. تقلقهم النتائج ولا يبهرهم كثيرا الفوز, ففرحته تتلاشى سريعا لديهم. ينسون بسرعه 
​


----------



## النهيسى (4 فبراير 2010)

*
موضوع فى منتهى الروعه 

شكرا ليكم


الرب معاكم

​*


----------



## asmicheal (5 فبراير 2010)

اهم ميزات الاشخاص حسب اليوم الذي ولدت فيه ..
العدد واحد (1):

المولود في يوم 1من كل شهر: لا تتحكم به العواطف،

منطقي وجريء، صاحب حس قوي وإن كانت ولادته في الليل فهو انفعالي وعاطفي.

وقد حاز "الواحد" قداسة خاصة في الفكر المصري،

فقد ارتبط بالألوهية وبالزمن الأول.

وبعض الشعوب كانت تحتفل بأعياد الأول من مايو والأول من أغسطس

والأول من فبراير. وكان الرقم واحد يرمز إلى الشمس

ويعتبر نقطة انطلاق لباقي العمليات الحسابية.



العدد اثنان (2):

المولود في يوم 2 من كل شهر: يتمتع بإدراك قوي وغريزة حسية

تجاه مختلف شئون الحياة.

وفي الماضي كان ينسب هذا العدد إلى الأمومة فهو يمثل المبدأ النسائي

كما يرمز إلى الليل والنهار.

ويرمز العدد "اثنان" إلى الازدواجية حيث تظهر كل جدلية

وكل جهد وكل قتال وكل حركة، كذلك يشير إلى التوازن.




العدد ثلاثة (3):

المولود في يوم 3 من كل شهر: يتمتع بروحانية عالية

كما أنه مرح ورصين ودبلوماسي في تعامله.


ويعتبر العدد "ثلاثة" عددا مقدسا لدى معظم الشعوب وهو يرمز إلى الخير والحظ الحسن.





العدد أربعة (4):

المولود في يوم 4 من كل شهر: يتمتع برؤية خاصة..

واقعي وعملي وسريع البديهة ومنظم ونشيط.

وفي الأحلام يدل ظهور العدد (4) على تبدل إيجابي في شخصية الإنسان.

ويرمز هذا العدد إلى الارتكاز أو اكتمال القاعدة المادية أي التجسد المتكامل.




العدد خمسة (5):

المولود في يوم 5 من كل شهر: مزاجي، ويعشق الحرية،

ويتأقلم بسهولة مع مختلف الأجواء.

ورغم أنه يتميز بالعصبية إلا أنه عاطفي وعقلاني.

وهو عدد دائم الحركة وكان يرمز للطبيعة والحياة وحب التفاؤل وأيضا الحماية من الحسد.



العدد ستة (6):

المولود في يوم 6 من كل شهر: محب للعدالة ومتحفظ قليلا

ولكنه اجتماعي بطبعه ويتمتع بجاذبية خاصة وميل للاستقلالية.

ويرمز هذا العدد للحب كما يرمز إلى النقص فهو سبعة ناقص واحد

والعدد سبعة رمز الكمال. وفي روما كرّس الرومان العدد 6 للإله فينوس إلهة الحب.





العدد سبعة (7):

المولود في يوم 7 من كل شهر: يجذبه عالم الروح والكمال

وهو مثالي في الحياة، وفوضوي، كما أنه هادئ ورصين ومزاجي.

وقد آمنت شعوب الشرق الأقصى والشعوب السامية

وكثير من الشعوب الأخرى بالعدد سبعة واعتبرته عددا مقدسا

وأدركوا أن له فضائل غامضة تمنح الحياة والحركة وتؤثر في الكائنات السماوية.


العدد ثمانية 8:

المولود في يوم 8 من كل شهر: عاطفي وعقلاني واهتماماته المادية

تفوق اهتماماته الروحي ولديه إدراك خاص في اقتناص الفرص.

ويمثل العدد ثمانية التجدد ويرمز إلى النجاح.




العدد تسعة (9):

المولود في يوم 9 من كل شهر: يتمتع بموهبة وميول روحانية

ومزاجي وعاطفي ويملك الجرأة والشجاعة.

ويرمز العدد تسعة في الحضارات القديمة إلى القداسة فهو مضاعف العدد ثلاثة رمز الخير.


العدد عشرة (10):

المولود في يوم 10 من كل شهر: إرادته صلبة ويهوى التحدي والنجاح.


ويرمز العدد 10 إلى الانسجام بحسب الفلسفة اليونانية باعتباره العدد الاساسي في الحساب.

وفي روما وعند الزواج كان القانون الروماني يقضي بوجود عشرة شهود في العرس.




العدد أحد عشر (11):

المولود في يوم 11 من كل شهر: عاطفي وأناني واجتماعي بطبعه ومحب للرفاهية.

يعتبر رمز المبادرة الفردية وعند العرب الخصال الحميدة "أحد عشر"

وهي التواضع، والحلم، والتهجد، والخوف، وترك الإسراف والتقتير،

والبعد عن الشرك، والنزاهة عن الزنى والقتل، والتوبة،

وتجنب الكذب، وقبول المواعظ، والابتهال إلى الله.


العدد اثنا عشر (12):

المولود في يوم 12 من كل شهر: ميال إلى الموسيقى والرياضة..

طموحه كبير وأهل للمسئولية.يشير هذا العدد إلى عدد دورات القمر السنوية،

وفي تفكير "أفلاطون" حلت الأعداد مكان الأفكار للتعبير عن شكل الكون

ورمز لها بالعدد 12.





العدد ثلاثة عشر (13):

المولود في يوم 13 من كل شهر: لديه سرعة بديهة،

وأفكاره صائبة ومحب للمناقشات ويتقن فن الحديث وعاطفي واجتماعي.

ويعتبر بعض الشعوب العدد ثلاثة عشر رمزا للتفاؤل..

بينما يرى فيه عدد كبير آخر رمزا للشؤم.

والسبب الرئيسي للتشاؤم من هذا العدد يعود إلى العصور القديمة

فقد كان يحمل وصف القوة الخفية...

ويسمي السحرة الورقة الثالثة عشرة في ورق اللعب ورقة الموت

وهي تمثل رجلا يحمل منجلا يقطع الرءوس وهو دليل على نهاية أيام السنة.

وفي النظرة التفاؤلية أن العدد ثلاثة عشر يحمل رمز السلطة..

القوة والنجاح المادي والمعنوي.



العدد أربعة عشر (14):

المولود في يوم 14 من كل شهر: يتمتع بالحاسة السادسة

ومتفائل ومحب للحياة ويعمل على تأمين مستقبله

إلى أن ينجح في ترسيخ أسسه. ويرمز هذا العدد إلى الحركة والتغيير والحرص الشديد.

العدد خمسة عشر (15):

المولود في يوم 15 من كل شهر: يملك طاقة كبيرة

وقدرة على احتمال المصاعب وهو عطوف ومحب للعدالة وللعائلة،

ويتمتع بجاذبية خاصة يوظفها في اغتنام الفرص التي يصادفها في حياته.

ويرمز هذا العدد للتناقض بين الغموض والانفتاح.



​


----------



## asmicheal (5 فبراير 2010)

العدد ستة عشر (16):

المولود في يوم 16 من كل شهر: واقعي وعملي وواثق من نفسه

ومحب للسفر والتنقل كما أن لديه ميلا كبيرا نحو مختلف العلوم والثقافات.

ويرمز هذا العدد للروحانية والطاقة الغريبة.






العدد سبعة عشر (17):

المولود في يوم 17 من كل شهر: يملك الحاسة السادسة

ولديه سحر خاص ويتميز بروح مرحة وقدرة على اجتياز الصعوبات

وهو محب ومحبوب من الناس.

وهذا العدد يحمل بعض سمات العدد 13 فالبعض يعتبره رمزا للتفاؤل

والبعض الآخر يعتبره شؤما ونحسا.

ورغم كل الآراء المتناقضة فالعدد سبعة عشر يعتبر رمزا لتوازن الأشياء.




العدد ثمانية عشر 18 :

المولود في يوم 18 من كل شهر: يتمتع بمواهب فنية أو روحية

ويملك ازدواجية في شخصيته ويتسم بالمرح.

ويرمز هذا العدد للكبرياء والأسرار.






العدد تسعة عشر (19):

المولود في يوم 19 من كل شهر: صاحب مبادئ وقيم وتجذبه المثل العليا

والقصص البطولية، وهو مثالي في الحياة، ومرح ورصين

وإن حملت شخصيته علامات الازدواجية.

وفي المعتقدات الشعبية يرمز هذا العدد إلى الشمس ودفء الحياة،

ولا يعتبر هذا العدد عددا تفاؤليا وإن كان البعض يعتبره عددا مقدسا.





العدد عشرون (20):

المولود في يوم 20 من كل شهر: خيالي وعملي وواثق من نفسه وإمكانياته،

وطاقاته الفكرية كبيرة وعواطفه غنية ويفتقد في حياته إلى الجانب الروحي العميق.


يرمز هذا العدد للإنسان كما يمثل إله الشمس كرمز للإنسان الكامل

وهو يشير إلى الحركة والمادة والأهداف الصائبة.







العدد واحد وعشرون (21):

المولود في يوم 21 من كل شهر: يتمتع بحدس كبير وشخصية مميزة

وتستهويه مراكز القيادة والرئاسة ويتأثر بآراء الآخرين.

ويرمز العدد واحد وعشرون إلى النضوج العقلي ويرمز إلى اعتدال الفصول

والحكمة الإلهية.. لذا اعتبر العدد 21 رمزا للتحية والتشريف

إذ تطلق المدفعية 21 طلقة لدى مراسم استقبال كبار الشخصيات السياسية بين الدول

أو عند إجراء مراسم دفنها.








العدد اثنان وعشرون (22):

المولود في يوم 22 من كل شهر: يتمتع بحيوية كبيرة وإحساس بالمسئولية

ومنطقي وعقلاني كما يرغب في خلق مجتمع جديد، كما أنه هادئ وطموح.

وفي بعض المعتقدات فإن هذا العدد يرمز للحظ في الحياة.







العدد ثلاثة وعشرون (23):

المولود في يوم 23 من كل شهر: لديه قدرة على التحليل..

شخصيته مستقلة وله آراء خاصة حول المستقبل والناس

وحريص على إقامة علاقات اجتماعية تدعم نجاحه ومسيرته.

وهذا العدد رمز للأجيال ويدل على النجاح والحظ.






العدد أربعة وعشرون (24):

المولود في يوم 24 من كل شهر: يتميز بقدرة على التركيز والاستنتاج

ويعتمد في حياته على حسه المسبق للأمور وعلى الحظ.

وهذا العدد رمز للزمن حيث قسم البابليون اليوم إلى 24 ساعة

أو وحدة زمنية وظل هذا التقليد مستمرا حتى انتشر في العالم أجمع.







العدد خمسة وعشرون (25):

المولود في يوم 25 من كل شهر: يملك نزعة إلى الاستقلالية

والقيادة والمسئولية ويصر على النجاح في تخطي الصعاب.

وهذا العدد يرمز إلى الارتقاء الروحي والمادي والمعنوي.






العدد ستة وعشرون (26):

المولود في يوم 26 من كل شهر: لديه حس كبير نحو الواجب والإنسانية

وازدواجية بين الفوضى والهدوء.

وهذا العدد يمثل في المعتقدات القديمة الصراع ضد الخطيئة ويرمز إلى القوة والضعف.






العدد سبعة وعشرون (27):

المولود في يوم 27 من كل شهر: عاطفي وديناميكي وخياله غني

وطباعه مرحة وقوي الشخصية.

ويمثل هذا العدد في بعض المعتقدات الارتقاء الروحي والنجاح

ويرمز للعقل والإدراك والعاطفة.




العدد ثمانية وعشرون 28:

المولود في يوم 28 من كل شهر: مزاجي وعاطفي وعملي وعقلاني ومحب للحياة وتنوعها.

يرمز هذا العدد للقمر حيث يعيش 28 يوما ويمثل الإدراك والوعي

والتناقضات العديدة في الحياة





. العدد تسعة وعشرون (29):

المولود في يوم 29 من كل شهر: يملك الحدس وطاقة وقدرة كبيرة على العمل

وتحمل الصعاب كما يتمتع بإصرار على الانتصار والفوز.

يرمز هذا العدد إلى الليل والنهار ويمثل التفاؤل والتشاؤم والأمل وخيبة الأمل.







العدد ثلاثون (30):

المولود في يوم 30 من كل شهر: شجاع ويملك دبلوماسية ظاهرة

ويميل إلى الفوضى وإن كان ينشد الهدوء ولديه عزم وإرادة لتحقيق أهدافه.

يرمز هذا العدد إلى التوازن وهو عدد تنظيمي ويمثل الطاقة الفكرية.




العدد واحد وثلاثون (31):

المولود في يوم 31 من كل شهر: موضوعي في أحكامه

ولديه قدرة على التكيف مع الظروف وجعلها في صالحه.

​
​


----------



## asmicheal (14 فبراير 2010)

​شكل حوجبك يدل على شخصيتك
​
شكل حواجبك يدل ع شخصيتك

خبراء التجميل يعتقدون بأن الحواجب من أهم أجزاء الوجه وعلماء النفس يشاركونهم هذا الاعتقاد لكن ليس من أهمية الحواجب الجمالية بل من جانب علاقتها بشخصيتك يقول آدم جاكسون فى كتاب (اشارات العيون) 
إن شخصيتك يمكن فهمها من خلال شكل حواجبك كما يلي:
​
1:- الحواجب العالية : 
تدل على طموحك يتجاوز قدرتك الذاتية وكذلك تدل على عدم القدرة على التحمل وغير صبورة.


2:- الحواجب المتقاربة : 
تعكس جديتك وصلابتك وعدم ميللك للتأجيل والمماطلة وكلما تباعد الحاجبان عن بعض كلما دلا على مرونتك واخذك للأمور ببساطة. 


3:- الحواجب المثلثة : 
تفصح عن أنك شجاعة ولكن قد تكوني أنانية أيضا. 


4:- الحواجب الهلالية : 
تشير الى أنك امرأة عاطفيه ذات خيال رومانسي مفعم بالمودة والحب. 


5:- الحواجب المستقيمة : 
تدل على أنك امرأة تصلحين للقيادة.



6:- تدل الحواجب الأقصر من طول العين : 
قد تعني بأنك أنانية وغير صبورة وضعيفة القدرة على الصمود في وجه المصاعب. 
​


----------



## asmicheal (18 فبراير 2010)

*اعرفى شخصية الرجل من عيناة *


العيون الكبيرة 

يتمتع رجلك بحس الشمولية فلا يكترث كثيراً للتفاصيل . 

عموماً ، ليس متطلباً ولا مثالياً ، لذلك لا تلفته ذات الشخصية الصعبة والمعقدة التي كثيراً ما تبحث عن المستحيل .

بالعكس ، يفضل أن يكون محاطاً بفتاة بسيطة غير متطلبة .

إنه رجل ذكي ، ذو ذاكرة صلبة ، لكن حذار : 

عليكِ أحياناً مراقبته وملاحقته إذ أنه كثيراً ما يشرد ومن الممكن أن يدير أذنه للآخرين متأثراً بآرائهم وأفكارهم .



العيون ( المخبأة ) 


أي العيون الغائصة تحت قوسي الحاجبين . 
رجلك كتوم ومتحفظ ، يجد صعوبة في أن يثق بالآخرين . 

إنه رجل متريّث ورصين ، يأخذ الكثير من الوقت للتفكير واختيار الأفضل . 

لديه قدرة فائقة على التحليل ، وحسّ الموضوعية لديه لا يضاهى ، إذ تجدينه يحكم بمنطق وتجرد مطلق .

في الحياة اليومية ، هو شاب مريح وأهل للثقة ستشعرين بقربه بالأمان . 

يجد دائماً الكلام والتصرف المناسبين لإبقائك سعيدة ومطمئنة . 

إنه الصديق المثالي وعليك المحافظة عليه .


العيون الصغيرة 

هذا دليل على أنه يعتمد كثيراً على التفاصيل ، مما يتطلب ممن ترافقه حرصاً كبيراً على اختيار ملابسها ،

على طريقة كلامها ، على عباراتها ...

إنه عادة رجل دقيق ومتطلب وعليك مراعاته بغية تسهيل حياتك معه . 

من ناحية أخرى ، رجلك غني روحياً وثقافياً ، 

يفكر كثيراً ويغوص إلى أعماق الموضوع من دون أن يكتفي بما هو واضح وسطحي . 

لكن انتبهي جيداً ، فهو من كثرة ما يفكر يفقد الارتجال والعفوية في تصرفاته ، 

وهذا ما قد يشكل عائقاً جوهرياً في علاقة الثنائي .


العيون ( الضخمة ) 


رجلك متعطش لشتى الأمور . يريد معرفة واختبار كل شيء . 

باختصار ، إنه شغوف بالحياة . ذاكرته ممتازة ، خاصة مقارنة بكمية المعلومات التي يخزنها . 

في الحياة اليومية ، هو مشوّق ، لكن لديه القليل من الأنانية . 

كثيراً ما يميل إلى التخلي عما لديه من أجل تذوق واختبار كل جديد . 

وبسبب عدم استقراره ، تبقى الطريقة المثلى للتقرب منه هي في كونك شبيهة به فتتقاسمين معه كل لحظة فرح . 

ولكن ورغم تقلبه ، رجلك وفيّ لأبعد حدود ويحب بشغف ...


العيون اللوزيّة


رجلك مراقب من الطراز الأول ، ليس عفوياً بل يفضل التفكير في مواقفه وتصرفاته ، 

فيحاول دوماً أن لا ينفعل تجاه ما يدور حوله . 

يواجه صعوبة في الوثوق بالآخرين ، لكن بقليل من الصبر وحسن تقبل وجعه ، لن يتردد في أن يهبك ثقته وأسراره .

عادة هو رجل هادئ ومنعزل ، يحب الانزواء للتفكير في اختياراته وأخذ قراراته ، قد تفاجئك حكمته وروحانيته ،

فدرجة الكمال عنده توتر من حوله وتدفع بهم لانتقاده وجعله يبدو خارج السّرب لكن دون جدوى ...


عيون الغزال 


​

عادة للإناث ، يمكن إيجاد رجل لديه عينا غزال . 
رجلك حشري جداً ، يرغب دائماً في معرفة الخيوط المخفية . لذلك لا تفارقه كلمتا : كيف ولماذا ؟ 

لكن حشريته اللامحدودة ورغبته في كشف لغز كل من حوله تساعده في عمله .

أما عاطفياً ، فكوني حذرة ومتنبهة لأنه لن يتردد في أن يصبح متهوراً ، 

حتى أنه سيتعدّى على خصوصيتك بلا خوف ولا تردد . 

وإن قررت إخفاء بعض التفاصيل عنه عليك أن تتعلمي حماية نفسك من فضوله 


​


----------



## tasoni queena (19 فبراير 2010)

كلمات جميلة دايما اسميشال

وفى المضمون

شكرا ليكى​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (19 فبراير 2010)

جميل اسميشـــــــال تسلم ايدك يا سكرة ودايما متالقة


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 فبراير 2010)

موضوع راااااااائع اسماشيل 
ميرررسى ليكى على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## asmicheal (1 مارس 2010)

*كل انسان له شخصية مختلفة واحيانا نحتار فى تحليل شخصية من نتعامل معه وفى احيان اخرى نحتار فى تحليل شخصية انفسنا وقد وضع علماء النفس فى الولايات المتحدة اشارات يصدرها الجسد لمعرفة شخصيتك الحقيقية:*



*1_ العين:*



*تمنحك واحدا من اكبر مفاتيح الشخصية التى تدلك بشكل حقيقى على ما يدور فى عقل من اما مك,ستعرف من خلال عينيه ما يفكر فيه حقيقة,فاذا اتسع بؤبؤ العين وبدا للعيان فان ذلك دليل على انه سمع منك توا شيئا اسعده, اما اذا ضاق بؤبؤ العين فالعكس هو الذى حدث, واذا ضاقت عيناه ربما يدل على انك حدثته بشئ لا يصدقه.*


*2_الحواجب:*


*اذا رفع المرء حا جبا واحدا فان ذلك يدل على انك قلت له شيئا اما انه لا يصدقه او يراه مستحيلا, اما رفع كلا الحا جبين فان ذلك يدل على المفا جاْة.*


*3_الاْنف والا 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ذنان:*


*فاذا حك انفه او مرر يديه على اذنيه ساحبا ايا هما بينما يقول لك انه يفهم ما تريده فهذا يعنى انه متحير بخصوص ما تقوله ومن المحتمل انه لا يعلم مطلقا ما تريد منه ان يفعله.*


*4_جبين 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




الشخص:*


*فاذا قطب جبينه ونظر للارض فى عبوس فان ذلك يعنى انه متحير او مرتبك او لا يحب سماع ما قلته توا ,.اما اذا قطب جبينه ورفعه الى اعلى فان ذلك يدل على دهشته لما سمعه منك.*


*5
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_الا كتاف:*

*فعندما يهز الشخص كتفه فيعنى انه لا يبالى بما تقوله.6*



*_الا صابع:*


*نقر الشخص با 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




صابعه على ذراع المقعداو على المكتب يشير الى العصبية او عدم الصبر... فهذا يعنى ان هذا الشخص يحاول عزل نفسه عن الا خرين او يدل على انه خائف بالفعل منك...*






​


----------



## asmicheal (1 مارس 2010)

اعرف شخصيتك من الشوكولاته الي تحبها؟؟؟ ​ 


*****اللي يحب الكيت كات........................... يتصف بخفت دمه *
​ 
*****واللي يحب التويكس.............................. شخصية اجتماعية مرحة و محبوب من الناس*
​ 

***** واللي يحب الفــليك............................... رايق..*​ 



*****واللي يحب السنكرس............................. واثق *​ 



***** واللي يحب التايم اوت........................... حشري شعندكم شلونكم شخباركم؟؟؟؟ ((لاحد يزعل ))*​ 



*****واللي يحب كيندر.................................. راقي *​ 



*****واللي يحب الجالكسي.............................ذوق و جذاب((امووووووووووووووووت فيه))احم احم*​ 



*****اللي يحب كادبوري ................................ عاطفي رقيق حساس *​ 



*****واللي يحب المارس ............................... ثقيل الدم ((معليش))*​ 



*****الباونتي................................ محترم و له شخصية*​ 



*****اللي يحب غندور ............... بخيل و ماله شخصية((أعذروني))*​



:99::99::99:​ 

*من قرائاتى على النت*​


----------



## asmicheal (26 أبريل 2010)

*من خطك اعرفى شخصيتك*




في البداية يؤكد الدكتور المصري فكري عبدالعزيز ، استشاري الطب النفسي بالقاهرة ، حول علاقة الحروف بالحالة  

الانفعالية للإنسان : أن محتويات الكلمات والجمل التي ينطق بها الإنسان في حديثة تدل على شخصيتة ، فاضطراب 
السلوك مثلا يعبر عنه الإنسان باتساع حدقة العين ، وحمرة في الخد ، وجفاف في الحلق ، وزيادة في ضربات القلب 
مع رعشة في الأطراف ، أما الإنسان المستقر وجدانيا وانفعاليا فلا يظهر عليه أي من هذه المظاهر ".​

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ​ 
ويضيف الدكتور محمد أحمد عويضة ، أستاذ الطب النفسي معلقا : (( اليد مثل اللسان عبارة عن مجموعة
من العضلات تغذيها الأعصاب الحسية التي تشعر بالقلم بين الأصابع ، والأعصاب الحركية التي تغذي العضلات 
التي تنقبض وتنبسط في مجموعات لتحرك القلم حركات معينة ، وكل حركة ترسم حروفا وجملا ، تكشف عن شخصية
الإنسان ، وتخبرنا إن كان يتمتع بشخصية ذكية أم غبية ، وعلى صفات معينة ترتبط بالإنسان مثل القلق والاندفاع 
والبخل والكرم )).​ 


​أكدت أحد النظريات النفسية أن خط المرأة قد يكون عنوان شخصيتها ، وكمثال على ذلك ،​ 



فإذا كانت حروف المرأة 
كبيرة فمعنى ذلك أنها شخصية بسيطة ،​ 

إذا كانت حروفها صغيرة فمعنى ذلك أنها بخيلة ، ​ 

أما الشخصية القلقة والانطوائيةوالهيسترية فلها علامات وخطوط مميزة .​ 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ​

​​فالإنسان البسيط المتواضع ، تكون حروفه كبيرة ، وكلماته كبيرة ، ويستهلك مساحات من الورق ليكتب كلمات قليلة 
،وتكون حروفه واضحة جدا ، ولا يهمه جمال الخط ، ولكنه يركز على وضوحه وسهولة قراءته ،
أماالإنسان الموسوس أو البخيل فتكون حروفه صغيرة وكلماته متلاصقة ، وهو يستهلك مساحة وكمية أقل من الورق ،​

في حين يكون خط الإنسان القلق المتوتر مائلا ومليئا بالتشطيبات ، وهو سريع الكتابة ولهذا فإن أخطاءه اللغوية تكون كثيرة .​ 
بالنسبة للإنسان الانطوائي الخجول فإنه يحرص على جمال الخط ويكتب بلغة سليمة ، ويتأمل ما يكتبه بين الحين 
والآخر ، وقد يعيد ما كتبه مرة أخرى حتى تكون كتاباته جميلة ، وهذا الإنسان تعتبر الكتابة لديه الوسيلة 
المثلى للتعبير ، وهو شديد التأمل والتركيز ولا يحب العجلة ، ويميل للبطء ويهتم بالجمال والترتيب والتنسيق ،​ 
أما الشخصية الهيسترية فتهتم فقط بمظهر الجمل ، إذ تكتب على عجل وبضجر ولا يعنيها وضوح كلماتها أو
صحتها لغويا .​ 



:download:​ 

من قرائاتى على النت ​


----------



## asmicheal (26 أبريل 2010)

اعرف شخصيتك من خلال ردك ع التلفون او الموبايــــــــــــــــل تعال شوووف 
اعرف شخصيتك من خلال ردك على الموبايل او التيفوونـ)..

اللي يرد ويقول..


(ألــو)..
:انسان هادي وحبوب ودايم ينام والجوال في الشاحن ولا يقفله بس يحطه على الصامت وتتراوح اعمار الاشخاص المستخدمين لتلك العباره من بين العاشره الى اربعين..


(هلا)..
" رومنسي او رومنسيه وصاحب ذوق بالكلام " 




(مرحبا)..
ذكر " يتمنى يشتغل في مكان فيه استقبال ** 
" انثى " مدلعه وشايفه حالها 



(نعم)..
: راعي مشاكل وراعية مشاكل ويحبون يعيدون الاتصال على الي يزعجونهم علشان يهزءونهم..





(إيوه)..
: هذا على نياته..




(مين)..
:هذا حرامي ولا واحد عليه ديون 


(سم)..
"عنده فلوس وعنده مكتب عقار" 
واذاانثى " راعية عزايم وتحب العروس 



( ها )..
هذا مقاطع خلق الله ولا يفكر إلا بنفسه .
ولا يحترم أحد ..


:download:

من قرائاتى على النت


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (26 أبريل 2010)

حلو خالص يا اسماشيل ربنا يباركك ياحبيبه قلبى


----------



## wadeetito (26 أبريل 2010)

ايييييييييييييييييييييه دة دة مش موضوع  
دى رسالة دكتوراة بجد موضوع جاااااامد اووووى فى كم معلومات ضخمة جدا ومهة بجد
احيييييكى اختى اسمااااااا والى الامام دائما
تحياتى ومحبتى  اخوكى تيتووووووو


----------



## asmicheal (26 أبريل 2010)

wadeetito قال:


> ايييييييييييييييييييييه دة دة مش موضوع
> دى رسالة دكتوراة بجد موضوع جاااااامد اووووى فى كم معلومات ضخمة جدا ومهة بجد
> احيييييكى اختى اسمااااااا والى الامام دائما
> تحياتى ومحبتى اخوكى تيتووووووو


 
:download:
ربنا يخليك تيتو 
شكرا لتشجيعك الراقى الجميل


----------



## asmicheal (26 أبريل 2010)

حددي شخصيتك من خلافاتك مع زوجك 



. هذا اختبار بسيط يوضح شخصيتك عن طريق تعاملك مع الخلافات الزوجية
ارجوا ان ينال اعجابكم >>> وكل وحدة تشوف نفسها وين ؟؟؟

عندما يحدث خلاف بين زوجين‏*‏ تتساقط الأقنعة ومن ثم يمكن تحديد معالم شخصية حواء‏.‏ 

وفيما يلي بعض أنماط وأساليب الخلافات الزوجية التي تكشف عن بواطن شخصيتك الحقيقية والتي يسردها كتاب ألف طريقة وطريقة تحدد معالم شخصيتك للكاتب الأمريكي الشهير د‏.‏ ألين ديفيد‏.‏

‏*‏ *الذين يلجأون الي الصراخ والعويل* أثناء الخلاف وتبادل الاتهامات والكلام الجارح‏:‏ يدل علي شخصية همجية غالبا ما تكسب المعركة‏*‏ لكنها مع ذلك تتميز بالصداقة المخلصة‏.‏


‏*‏ *هؤلاء الذين يسترجعون الأحداث الماضية* اثناء الخلافات‏:‏ هذا النوع من الخلاف يعبر عن شخصية تقدر المسئولية وتتذكر المناسبات المهمة *‏ كما تتصف هذه الشخصية بالوفاء بالوعود والالتزامات المختلفة‏.‏


‏*‏ *الخلاف الهاديء والصمت* بدلا من الانفعال والثورة‏:‏ الشخصية التي تلتزم فقط بعبوس الوجه والرغبة في تجنب الصدام وتغيير الموضوع‏*‏ شخصية دفاعية غير عدوانية تتجنب التحدي والمواجهة الصريحة للمشاكل إيمانا بان الزمن كفيل بحل المشاكل‏.‏


‏*‏ *خلافات تتميز بالاحتجاج والصخب والضجيج‏*:‏ فالتعبير عن الغضب في هذه الحالة يكون بالاحتجاج الصريح كإغلاق الباب أو الادراج أو إلقاء الأدوات والأطباق بعصبية‏*‏ هذه الشخصية تحب فرض مشاكلها علي الآخرين‏*‏ وتبحث عن متنفس للغضب دون الاستعداد لتقبل أي نقد او ملاحظات‏.‏



‏*‏ حل النزاع *بادخال طرف ثالث‏*:‏ مثل استمالة الأبناء او أي قريب‏:‏ هذه الشخصية تحب الناس بصدق وتكره الوحدة‏.‏


وهنا يحذر الكاتب من استغلال بعض الأقارب والأصدقاء الذين يحاولون بث الشقاق بين 
الزوجين مستغلين موضوع الكرامة والسلطة الي غير ذلك من الأمور التي يجب أن تتلاشي بين الزوجين‏*‏ فلا يجب علي أي من الزوجين الاستماع الي نصائح الغير‏*‏ إذ أن كلا من الزوجين قادر علي حل أي خلاف ـ مهما تكن نتائجه ـ اذا ما تنازل كل طرف عن كبريائه بعض الشيء‏*‏ فالحياة الزوجية تفقد صفة الشركة إذا ما تدخل عنصر خارجي‏*‏ مهما تكن صلة قرابته او صداقته... 

 


:download:

من قرائاتى على النت


----------

